# CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"   ?

## cwc

* Messages for package sys-apps/systemd-212-r4:

 * It's recommended to set an empty value to the following kernel config option:

 * CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

I'm not sure what this in indicating in my .config file?

Just leave it as is?

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

----------

## aCOSwt

Well... an empty value means... : ...an empty value!

Verbi Gratia : CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH=""

I can't tell if the statement is true but the fact is that  *systemd's README wrote:*   

> Legacy hotplug slows down the system and confuses udev

 

Part of the "boot faster" argument I presume.

----------

## cwc

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Well... an empty value means... : ...an empty value!
> 
> Verbi Gratia : CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH=""
> 
> I can't tell if the statement is true but the fact is that  *systemd's README wrote:*   Legacy hotplug slows down the system and confuses udev 
> ...

 

I'll give it a try I just got the new kernel source.  Thanks

----------

